# IT'S MORPHIN TIME



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Was going to start this log when I start my off season blast but thought I might as well start it now. Introduce myself give some stats etcetc.

I am a competitve bodybuilder, open class so the goal at the moment is to pack on as much muscle as possible. Started this thread to learn something from the experienced guys on here, and keep myself accountable. I also like tracking things so this is just another way of doing that. Appreciate anyone that follows along, or has any input!

I'll keep this log for gym updates, diet changes, PED cycles/changes, health and general approaches to building muscle. I want to try and keep this updated every day or at least every other day, which is probably more realistic.

*Current stats - *
27
5'8"
208lbs

At the last shows I was on stage at 180lbs, came 2nd and 4th in my class. So taking the next year or so off to build some proper mass and start winning my class. Previous off season my peak weight was 215lbs, I'm basically there now 11 weeks post show only running TRT, healthier and in better condition just without the fullness. This off season should be pretty substantial for me to really grow.

My training style is pretty low volume and high intensity. At the moment I'm doing 1 top set followed by a back off set all to failure. 8-10 sets per session.

*Split - *
Push A (chest focus)
Pull A (upper focus)
Rest
Legs (Quads)
Rest
Push B (delt focus)
Pull B (lat focus)
Rest
Legs (Hams)
*Arms tagged onto the end of each session*

20 mins of cardio 5 days a week, that includes 1 session of HIIT on my push days.

*Diet - *
TD - 290p 520c 55f 4kcal
NTD - 285p 420c 70f 3.6kcal

My diet at the moment mainly consists of, chicken & rice, 5% mince & pasta, oats, COR, yoghurt. All with a handful of veg and pineapple/fruit on the side. Higher carbs around my workout meals. If I want something like a biscuit or chocolate I wont restrict myself too much and I have 1/2 off plan meals a week.

*PEDs -*
150mg test-e split twice a week. This came back at 35nmol/L on my latest blood test. So really my TRT dose should be slightly lower, like 120mg/week.

The plan for my next cycle is test/primo/npp - starting at 350/200/150. I'll probably escalate every 5/6 weeks or so.

Attached are a few of my favourite shots from my most recent shows and a recent pic of how I'm looking now at 180lbs.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Excellent. Nice to see you've included all the relevant details and pics. Will be interesting to watch.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Excellent. Nice to see you've included all the relevant details and pics. Will be interesting to watch.


cheers ol boi, I'll try keep it as interesting as possible


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to Members Journals, excellent informative introduction and I will follow your Journal.

Looking great 💪💯 and best wishes for your bodybuilding plan!


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice shape dude, chip away nice and steady, no need to rush anything you're young, keeping them lines is important.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

B88F said:


> Nice shape dude, chip away nice and steady, no need to rush anything you're young, keeping them lines is important.


Appreciate that. You are definitely right, keeping the waist tight and getting big is a bit of a balancing game.


----------



## jesus piece (3 mo ago)

in


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

@train2win I see you looking for American plug sockets in the background.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> @train2win I see you looking for American plug sockets in the background.


Interesting that the two stages are different, so different comps and federations. The PCA stage pic was taken off Instagram, judging by the arrow watermark on the right, means it's one pic of a post. You can see it's a screenshot that's been cropped. Google doesn't index private Insta pics, so reverse Google searching is impossible on those profiles. 

Hard to know what's real and what's fake with all the social media cat fishing that goes on these days, even on this very forum.

But if OP is legit then props to him, I'll be sliding into his DMs to ask for advice.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

train2win said:


> Interesting that the two stages are different, so different comps and federations. The PCA stage pic was taken off Instagram, judging by the arrow watermark on the right, means it's one pic of a post. You can see it's a screenshot that's been cropped. Google doesn't index private Insta pics, so reverse Google searching is impossible on those profiles.
> 
> Hard to know what's real and what's fake with all the social media cat fishing that goes on these days, even on this very forum.
> 
> But if OP is legit then props to him, I'll be sliding into his DMs to ask for advice.


Hope he proves to be legit. Be nice to have some more experience on here. There’s been a little trend across a few of the forums recently where somebody will join with impressive pics and they’ll start dropping in which labs they use to push it. I clocked a guy doing it on T-Muscle trying to push InOne and Nexus. He’d had the profile open for 2 years and fabricated stories about his life and family while using some guy’s pics from Oldham who I know of. 😂


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Hope he proves to be legit. Be nice to have some more experience on here. There’s been a little trend across a few of the forums recently where somebody will join with impressive pics and they’ll start dropping in which labs they use to push it. I clocked a guy doing it on T-Muscle trying to push InOne and Nexus. He’d had the profile open for 2 years and fabricated stories about his life and family while using some guy’s pics from Oldham who I know of. 😂


I've got nothing to promote and no reason to really create a fake profile. Other than **** with people, but aint got time for that shit and I'm not that sad.
I remember you from fitmisc, you gave me a few pointers for my first cycle. Although I wish I didnt run Dbol along with test, my E2 was through the roof but I didn't have a clue thought it was just standard sides lmao.



train2win said:


> Interesting that the two stages are different, so different comps and federations. The PCA stage pic was taken off Instagram, judging by the arrow watermark on the right, means it's one pic of a post. You can see it's a screenshot that's been cropped. Google doesn't index private Insta pics, so reverse Google searching is impossible on those profiles.
> 
> Hard to know what's real and what's fake with all the social media cat fishing that goes on these days, even on this very forum.
> 
> But if OP is legit then props to him, I'll be sliding into his DMs to ask for advice.


Competed in two different shows this year, fitx & pca. Both pics taken from my IG because I posted at work when all my pics are on my pc at home.
Guess I could take a solo picture of my check in spot to prove its me? 😂

Man's DMs are always open though init ygm


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday, got home from work, 20 mins cardio on my dodgy spin bike at home. Spent the rest of the night playing zelda, ****ing love this game atm.

*Day 1 *
207.4lbs fasted this morning. Take my weekly pics every saturday.

*Leg day - hamstring focus*

Standing ham curl (1x8-12/1x12-15)
Hip adductor (1x10-15/1x15-20)
SLDL (1x6-10/1x10-15)
Glute drive, I might actually swap this out for hyper extensions for better hamstring work. (1x8-12/1x12-15)
Single leg ext (1x8-12/1x12-15)
DB walking lunge (2x 30 strides)
Calf rasie (2x8-15 first set followed with a rest pause x2)
Arm superset (3x 8-12)
Followed my 20 mins light cardio on the cross trainer.

This is probably my favourite workout atm. Taking whatever progressions I can while on TRT usually its only a rep here and there.
180kg for 6 reps last week on SLDLs which was a pretty shit set, i'd like to get that for 8 today. Or I might even drop back down to 170 and solidfy my form.

I'm not particularly strong but again I've never been injured. I see alot of guys, usually the ones recording all the time for IG picking up injuries because they cant get away from the thought process of, "I MUST LIFT MORE WEIGHT EVERY WEEK"

Thank **** it's Friday.
Today I feel like... a migrant worker.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TMD said:


> I remember you from fitmisc, you gave me a few pointers for my first cycle.


Did I, yeah? Was you on the same username over there? Makes me feel old hearing that.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Did I, yeah? Was you on the same username over there? Makes me feel old hearing that.


Yeah man, I would have been on a different username. **** knows what though, I never posted much, followed along with some of the logs on there. Johneffer seems to be doing really well with coaching etc and has had a huge amount of recognition since then. There were a few other lads on there with decent physiques tbf.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TMD said:


> Yeah man, I would have been on a different username. **** knows what though, I never posted much, followed along with some of the logs on there. Johneffer seems to be doing really well with coaching etc and has had a huge amount of recognition since then. There were a few other lads on there with decent physiques tbf.


Yeah John is doing good, I still speak to him. He blew up on TIkTok. He has 100+ clients now I believe. Fair play to him.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TMD said:


> I've got nothing to promote and no reason to really create a fake profile. Other than **** with people, but aint got time for that shit and I'm not that sad.
> I remember you from fitmisc, you gave me a few pointers for my first cycle. Although I wish I didnt run Dbol along with test, my E2 was through the roof but I didn't have a clue thought it was just standard sides lmao.
> 
> 
> ...


Nah it's all good brother, we are just used to people making fake accounts and we're all quite skeptical, but we are here to share knowledge and experiences and keep the place alive.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Nah it's all good brother, we are just used to people making fake accounts and we're all quite skeptical, but we are here to share knowledge and experiences and keep the place alive.


That's it my g


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TMD said:


> Rest day yesterday, got home from work, 20 mins cardio on my dodgy spin bike at home. Spent the rest of the night playing zelda, ****ing love this game atm.


I played the first Zelda game on Nintendo. Agree addictive.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Decided to swap out glute drive for hyperextensions on my hamstring day. definitely get a much better stretch and contraction.
Took 170kg for 7 on SLDLs. Not the best.

Saturday was a rest day, spent seeing family etc.

Sunday Pull - chest and tris.

Cable pec deck
Incline DB bench, 47.5 for a pretty easy 10. I prefer to use the smith because I can go heavier. My gym only has DBs up to 50s.
Weighted dips - +30kg for 10
Cable clavicular flyes
Standing cuffed cable lateral raises
incline db skull crushers
single arm tri ext
Good session felt strong and had a bit of aggression to put into it.

Today I'm working lates so getting and early session in for pull, upper focus.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Lacked motivation this morning but got a filthy pump nontheless


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

TMD said:


> The plan for my next cycle is test/primo/npp - starting at 350/200/150. I'll probably escalate every 5/6 weeks or so.


This is UKM. Are you sure that you're doing this right? 

Obviously you're missing a zero from the end of each of those doses?????? 

In for this. Be interesting to see your progress


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

TMD said:


> Was going to start this log when I start my off season blast but thought I might as well start it now. Introduce myself give some stats etcetc.
> 
> I am a competitve bodybuilder, open class so the goal at the moment is to pack on as much muscle as possible. Started this thread to learn something from the experienced guys on here, and keep myself accountable. I also like tracking things so this is just another way of doing that. Appreciate anyone that follows along, or has any input!
> 
> ...


You look excellent - that show conditioning is epic. 

How many exercises would you do on say pull upper & also lat focus? How many sets before your 2 high intensity sets?

What were your PEDs In the last 8 weeks before the show?

For your next cycle - I’d not thought of combining nandrolone with Primo, does the Primo lessen water & estrogen and progesterone side effects? 

I’ve got a bunch of Rimobolan which I was just going to use with low dose Test but I responded well to nandrolone in the past. Never combined the 3


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> You look excellent - that show conditioning is epic.
> 
> How many exercises would you do on say pull upper & also lat focus? How many sets before your 2 high intensity sets?
> 
> ...


Thank you mate, appreciate that. 

I generally do about 3 exercises for the body part I'm focusing on, and then 2 isolations for the other part. So a lat focus would be - 3x lats, 2x upper (rear delt flye, upright row, single arm pronate row etc etc)
At the moment I'm still only running baseline volume. My volume will gradually increase during blast on bodyparts where I'm lagging or want to bring up more, using an extra set here and there or using intensifiers. 

My peak prep load was - 450test/700primo/400mast/200tren/50winstrol + fatburners
Tbh I think this was way overkill now, could probably have done without the primo.

The idea behind running gear like this is to reduce the load of the more harsh compounds, but still get the benefits from them. Primo is relatively mild, NPP not so much. So you can increase your load by stacking like this without having to run compounds like test,tren,npp higher which will have a much worse effect on your blood work and bp.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Rest day today.
Then tomorrow morning I head off to Tenerife for a week. Weather looks like its gone to shit just for the week we're out there, so ****. But it can't be as shit and cold as it is here and it's all inclusive so no complaining.

Doubt I'll train or anything while I'm there. Recovery and motivation has been taking a bit of a hit recently so this week break should relight my fire.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

TMD said:


> Thank you mate, appreciate that.
> 
> I generally do about 3 exercises for the body part I'm focusing on, and then 2 isolations for the other part. So a lat focus would be - 3x lats, 2x upper (rear delt flye, upright row, single arm pronate row etc etc)
> At the moment I'm still only running baseline volume. My volume will gradually increase during blast on bodyparts where I'm lagging or want to bring up more, using an extra set here and there or using intensifiers.
> ...


Cheers TMD, including upper back work, what’s your weekly workload on rear delts? The balance & symmetry there is excellent. 

What does your weekly workload of calves look like? I was doing a routine where every other day I’d do skipping to start with - one leg for 10, then the other, back & forth for 10 x 10 on each leg as one set. Do that 4 times, then calf raises on vertical leg press - so bent at the waist like a donkey calf raise. 

It is difficult to get them to grow however lol

That’s interesting about dropping Primo. Primo seems to have myth like status at the moment as the very best steroid, when side effects are accounted for. How much do you rate it for strength gains & lean mass gains?

I’ve never used it properly and well excited about it lol.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Cheers TMD, including upper back work, what’s your weekly workload on rear delts? The balance & symmetry there is excellent.
> 
> What does your weekly workload of calves look like? I was doing a routine where every other day I’d do skipping to start with - one leg for 10, then the other, back & forth for 10 x 10 on each leg as one set. Do that 4 times, then calf raises on vertical leg press - so bent at the waist like a donkey calf raise.
> 
> ...


No direct work for rear delts at the moment. Will probably stay like that now because my delts just seem to grow no matter what.

Calves get hit on both my leg days, I do rest pauses, but dont pay loads of attention to them tbh. I definitely should be doing more. Potentially could put them at the start of your workouts while youre still fresh if you havent tried that?
Just one of those things where genetics can be a bitch. Look at Iain Vallieres calves, man cannot get them to grow but he's ****ing gigantic.

umm primo, i didnt notice anything substantial in strength, but it really makes me round and full. My muscle bellies are generally quite round and poppy anyway but when primo is in it just feels different. I weigh 208lbs now on trt and the last time I weighed this I was on 600 primo, look soooo much more full and just felt like a beast walking around.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Interesting journal. Will be following 👊


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

TMD said:


> No direct work for rear delts at the moment. Will probably stay like that now because my delts just seem to grow no matter what.
> 
> Calves get hit on both my leg days, I do rest pauses, but dont pay loads of attention to them tbh. I definitely should be doing more. Potentially could put them at the start of your workouts while youre still fresh if you havent tried that?
> Just one of those things where genetics can be a bitch. Look at Iain Vallieres calves, man cannot get them to grow but he's ****ing gigantic.
> ...


Yeah calves are tough. They definitely respond to kinetic stuff like skipping combined with muscular dominant exercise like leg press calf presses. 

I did find my calves responded much much better on gear - they rapidly switched ‘genetics’ from hard gainers to easy gainers. 

Primo sounds great! I’m interested in getting a lot stronger on weighted pull ups and Olympic ring dips. So it’s not great for strength but no water weight either, interested to see what happens 😁


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Hello ladies I am back from my all inclusive holiday. 

Lovely bit of down time, went away at 207lbs and weighed the exact same this morning. No damage done in terms of body composition, just a bit deflated. Nothing a good pump won't sort out. 

Taking another day of rest today just to settle back in, get food shopping done, and a bit of Christmas shopping.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

TMD said:


> Hello ladies I am back from my all inclusive holiday.
> 
> Lovely bit of down time, went away at 207lbs and weighed the exact same this morning. No damage done in terms of body composition, just a bit deflated. Nothing a good pump won't sort out.
> 
> Taking another day of rest today just to settle back in, get food shopping done, and a bit of Christmas shopping.


Looking great. All I can claim right now is my absolute beast of a tan 😂


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Leg day today ladies
Calves - 2 sets with a rest pause
Adductor machine 1x8-10/1x10-15
Lying DB ham curl 1x8-10/1x10-15
BB squats - 1x6-10/1x10-15 *(I accidentally did 180 for 7 today, legit thought I was doing 160)*
Legs press 1x6-10/1x10-15 *(top set was 8 plates for 14, good set for me)*
DB bulgarian split squats 1x8-12/1x12-15
Arm superset 

Followed by 20mins on the incline treadmill

My next push up starts tomorrow. I'm actually going to go with 300 test / 300 primo / 150 npp, to start with.
Will see how I get on and will likely push the primo and npp higher in 6/8 weeks.

Food is currently set to:
TD - 3440kcals (270p 440c 38f)
NTD - 3400kcals (280p 380c 66f)

Calories got to around 5.5k last push up so will likely see this number again.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TMD said:


> Hello ladies I am back from my all inclusive holiday.
> 
> Lovely bit of down time, went away at 207lbs and weighed the exact same this morning. No damage done in terms of body composition, just a bit deflated. Nothing a good pump won't sort out.
> 
> Taking another day of rest today just to settle back in, get food shopping done, and a bit of Christmas shopping.


Looking on form and muscular!


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking on form and muscular!


Cheers my man


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Next cycle starts today. Feeling apprehensive not sure why. But this next push up we probably see me hit 240lbs. I want to be able to step on stage with shredded glutes at 200lbs. 

My plan is to keep food where it is currently, this has me maintaining, possibly in a slight surplus. But I want to see my condition improve and bodyweight increase slightly within the first 4/6 weeks of the cycle before I start pushing food a bit more aggressively. 

At the moment I have 0 carbs in my first and last meals of the day on my training days. This will be the first place I will reintroduce carbs, which will probably be around 200 cals worth each meal. Once they reach 90-100 carbs per meal I then start using additional sources to the meals rather than increasing them in itself. I like this way of increasing food because once calories get high and appetite decreases it introduces a bit of variety. So for example my pre workout meal is 100g rice, 170g chicken, 1 banana and 10g dark chocolate. I might put a squares bar or a cookie, rather than increasing the quantity of rice. 

Also using things like olive oil, mozzarella cheese, nuts, almond butter etc... is an easy way of getting those extra cals up.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

TMD said:


> Leg day today ladies
> Calves - 2 sets with a rest pause
> Adductor machine 1x8-10/1x10-15
> Lying DB ham curl 1x8-10/1x10-15
> ...


Oioi leg session stamp of approval there dude 👊

Ooops didn't even realise that was 170 😂

What's your current BW? apologies if I've missed that.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Oioi leg session stamp of approval there dude 👊
> 
> Ooops didn't even realise that was 170 😂
> 
> What's your current BW? apologies if I've missed that.


Mate was my first session back from holiday so thought I was just abit weak. Then my missus comes over and is like how much you got there I said 160, she was like um no I don't think so lmao. 

I'm 207lbs at the moment


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

LOL so yesterday was written off. 

Felt like shit and couldnt stomach my pre workout meal, so decided to take a rest day. Driving home, banging headache, had to pull over to throw up. Puked up some pineapple, thought I was all good so started driving again. 10 mins later I feel this sudden wave of sickness and I projectile vommited 2/3 times in my car. Put my hand over my mouth the first time to try and stop myself but the pressure literally exploded from my hand and went everywhere lmao.
Called my mrs to tell her and she skipped the gym to come help me clean up, what a lady. 

Anyway got back into the gym today and I feel back to normal. 
Back (lat focus) and bis:
-Stiff arm cable pullovers (priming movement) x2
-Seated single arm cable rows 1x8-10/1x10-15
-Reverse bench supported pulldowns 1x8-10/1x10-15
-Close grip lat pulldown 1x6-10/1x10-15
-Pronated grip chest supported row 1x6-10/1x10-15
-Upright rows 1x10-12/1x12-15
-Seated incline DB curls x2 sets
-BB preacher curls x2 sets
Followed by 20mins of cardio on the elliptical. Started to push myself a bit harder now during cardio, really want to try and get my fitness better while I'm pushing up. Heart health and all that.

This is one of the session I can probably add a bit more volume to, which I most likely will in a couple off weeks. Start adding in some set extenders/intensifiers and an extra working set here and there.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Hams yesterday, one of my favourite days atm.

-Standing ham curl 1x8-10/1x10-15/1x15+
-Adductor machine 2 sets
-BB RDLs 1x 6-10/1x10-15 (top set was 140 x 9) not very strong on these, so main focus for this session will be to get these numbers up. 180 for 10 would be a good set for me.
-Hyperextensions 1x8-12/1x12-15 (top set was 45kg x 13, might go for 55kg next time)
-Single leg leg ext 2 sets
-Split squats (these lacked intensity, I was just fried by this point. Might be a good idea to go back to walking lunges)
-Calves
-Arm superset

One of my biggest flaws with training I think is not pushing the boat out far enough with weight. I know form is very important but allowing a small amount of slack on certain movements is neccessary. 

Just looked at increasing my food a touch. 

TD - 290p 551c 43f 3933kcal
M1 
3x whole eggs
150g egg whites 
2x bagels

M2 
170g chicken breast
50g rice
4x caramel snackajacks
100g pineapple/fruit

M3
200g 5% mince beef
100g pasta
150g low fat pasta sauce
100g pineapple

M4 pre workout
100g COR
1 banana
20g 70-90% dark choc
50g whey
(might do 170g chicken and 10g almond butter tbh)

Intra
35g cyclic dextrin
25g EAAs
5g creatine

M5 post workout
120g coco pops
50g whey
100g pineapple

M6 
500g 0% fat greek yog
100g blueberries

NTD 272p 458c 72f 3774kcal
M1
3x whole eggs
120g smoke salmon
150g sourdough bread

M2
200g 5% mince beef
100g pasta
150g low fat pasta sauce

M3
170g chicken breast
50g rice
4x caramel snackajacks
100g pineapple

M4
80g oats
100g blueberries
10g dark choc
35g whey

M5
170g 5% beef mince
2 brioche buns
100g pineapple

M6
80g oats
100g blueberries
10g dark choc
35g whey


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Twas a leg diddly yesterdiddly.

I cant be ****en arsed to post the full workout, see one of my previous posts if you're interested.

But I took 180kg for 8, which is a rep better than my last squat session. My missus also said I had another rep in me, which pisses me off tbh because every time someone says that I'm like why didn't you shout at me to do another lol.

Anyway weight is stabalising on this new food, no increase, sitting at around 206 fasted weight. I'm going to again bump up my food. But this will likely be after christmas now because there is no way I'm tracking shit over the next week or so.

Only 1.5 weeks into the cycle now so I don't expect much in the way of how I look but I can tell the NPP is doing something. My fullness is up and joints are feeling good in the gym.
My RHR is slightly raised at 70bpm, don't know if it's because I've got this cold going around but I want to get this down.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

It is common to have an increased heart rate when not well and a cold can raise it too!


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Push - delts today

Tosro supported DB lateral raises
Seated DB press
High incline smith
cable crossovers
close grip bench on the smith
Tri exts

Abs and 20 mins of cardio

I'm then off for an Indian. Chicken shashlik and rice, trying to keep it as clean as possible being before christmas. 

My plan for Christmas is to keep a bit of cardio in, but I doubt I will train from the 23rd. Thing I don't like about Christmas is the expectancy to drink, I've massively gone off drinking but I also don't want to be seen as miserable or boring. I'll keep it light either way.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TMD said:


> Thing I don't like about Christmas is the expectancy to drink, I've massively gone off drinking but I also don't want to be seen as miserable or boring. I'll keep it light either way.


Same here, used to enjoy the drinking at Christmas but not now, light it will be with me.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

First day back since breaking up for Christmas. Going to get back to updating this more frequently.

Was relaxed with food over the Christmas week, xmas day and boxing day were all free days. I didn't go extreme though, and I really have to eat A LOT to even put a dent in any weight increases. The week after consisted of pretty much all my same meals but a few of the days I had a free meal here and there with family and the missus etc. 

Went out on NYE and got pretty drunk.

Anyway, I had xmas eve, xmas day and boxing day completely off training and cardio. Back to training on the 27th, and fully back into my routine with cardio and food since yesterday. 
Trained legs yesterday, my quads and glutes today are sore so I'm expecting the DOMs tomorrow to be worse. 

160kg (additional) weight for 10 on smith squats.
8.5 pps on leg press for 15.

Cycle is really kicking in now, weights in the gym are feeling lighter and easier to throw around. 

208lbs this morning. Slowly creeping up, food to be increased I think.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Why is it so hard to upload images from my phone? Also when I use imgbb links it tells me something went wrong and to contact the administrator ffs.

Anyway it will be my push day today.
Starting to notice thing getting lighter, we're 4.5 weeks into the cycle.

I decided to **** it and upped my food from yesterday, as I was going to wait until saturday but saw no point in waiting.

currently at 4150 cals on my training days and 4000 on my rest days.
Eating will start to get a lot harder now, already noticing that I don't fancy eating my meals when they come round. But you know what we gotta do.

Okay so I can upload imgs from my pc but not using a link. The state of my legs post legs the other day. pumped and no detail just how they should look on a leg day. Feeling the DOMs now.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TMD said:


> Why is it so hard to upload images from my phone? Also when I use imgbb links it tells me something went wrong and to contact the administrator ffs.
> 
> Anyway it will be my push day today.
> Starting to notice thing getting lighter, we're 4.5 weeks into the cycle.
> ...


Photos are funny on this site mate, but yours show up no probs. 

Looking good in every way there.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Photos are funny on this site mate, but yours show up no probs.
> 
> Looking good in every way there.


Cheers mate


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Push dusted
Top set on DB shoulder press was 42.5kg for 11. 

Good session. Did a couple sets of hanging leg raises at the end. I seem to always get ab cramps straight after any ab work which can be debilitating. Anyone have any idea why this happens? 

Could potentially be because I don't ever warm up my abs I always just into the working sets. But idk


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TMD said:


> Push dusted
> Top set on DB shoulder press was 42.5kg for 11.
> 
> Good session. Did a couple sets of hanging leg raises at the end. I seem to always get ab cramps straight after any ab work which can be debilitating. Anyone have any idea why this happens?
> ...


I find when e2 is low I get ab cramps pretty bad, otherwise I don't suffer cramps at all.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I find when e2 is low I get ab cramps pretty bad, otherwise I don't suffer cramps at all.


Hmm really 🤔 I feel like I've always had them through every phase so I'm sure it can't be that. Interesting though.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

Did somebody say it's morphine time?


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

TMD said:


> View attachment 221894


Best legs I've seen on here, ever. Not one person has on here has better legs than these.

Fantastic stuff


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Did somebody say it's morphine time?
> View attachment 221908


Ffs mate this is not a thread for druggies and their opioid addictions 🙄


Weight-a-minute! said:


> Best legs I've seen on here, ever. Not one person has on here has better legs than these.
> 
> Fantastic stuff


You've said the same about DLTBB and Oioi before. 

If you stopped the reccies and started eating and training properly you'd actually make some progress. Instead you're getting high as a kite on painkillers.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

train2win said:


> You've said the same about DLTBB and Oioi before.


Definitely not about said that about oioi. He's got ladies legs.

Health comes first, reccies are just a weekend hobbie.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

train2win said:


> If you stopped the reccies and started eating and training properly you'd actually make some progress. Instead you're getting high as a kite on painkillers.


I'm knuckling down. I just posted that pic for shit and giggles.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Health comes first, reccies are just a weekend hobbie.


If health came first you'd pack the reccies in altogether, even on weekends.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Best legs I've seen on here, ever. *Not one person has on here has better legs than these.*
> 
> Fantastic stuff


I really doubt that, but thank you. My legs get pretty big in the off season, but I lose a lot of size as I come down in weight.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

TMD said:


> Push dusted
> Top set on DB shoulder press was 42.5kg for 11.
> 
> Good session. Did a couple sets of hanging leg raises at the end. I seem to always get ab cramps straight after any ab work which can be debilitating. Anyone have any idea why this happens?
> ...


I always get ab cramps after doing cable crunches. And they are extremely painful.

I had a situation recently where I had finished my last set, stood up, then bent down to pick up my water bottle and bag, and the cramp hit hard.

I physically couldn't get low enough to pick my stuff up off the floor without causing the cramps and a lot pain. I must have looked like a total moron. It took at least 5 mins of weird contortions when trying to bend, before finally managing it   

I came so close to asking a girl in the squat rack to assist me.

Other than not training abs, I have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> I always get ab cramps after doing cable crunches. And they are extremely painful.
> 
> I had a situation recently where I had finished my last set, stood up, then bent down to pick up my water bottle and bag, and the cramp hit hard.
> 
> ...


lmao, I know your pain I have to do a one legged hip hinge to reach for anything close to the ground


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Yo lads whatsup, yesterday I did back and a little bis. More lat focused kind of shit not many heavy lifts or fun stuff, just the fluff focusing on targetting and isolating the lats completely.
I definitely feel like training this way is essential sometimes, especially for lats. A lot of people myself included find it hard to connect and isolate the lats, so dedicating a session in this way helps do that.


Straight arm cable pullovers x2 to prime the lats
Single arm cable rows x2
Single arm reverse bench pulldowns x3
Close grip lat pull downs x2
Chest supported machine row pronated grip x2, actually I hate this machine.
Upright rows x2
Followed by 5 sets of bis of my choice
20 mins of cardio around the 140 - 150bpm heart rate.

If you are on cycle make sure you are doing your cardio. And not just fannying around wasting your time at 120bpm, you need to be pushing yourself to get your heart rate up there in the 140s at least. 120bpm isnt going to do shit for your heart. And thats what we're doing cardio for in the gaining phases, to keep our heart healthy. You know when you smashing food, drugs and training like an animal your heart it ready to explode unless you keep your health in check.

That also means keep your supplements in for good blood pressure.
If you need to use a BP med, I currently run 80mg of telmisartan. I don't really care what people say, I'm on gear so I want to make sure my heart is in good condition and I don't drop dead at the age of 40, so I will take bp meds while I'm on cycle no matter what. I get no sides from telmisartan so I don't see why I wouldn't keep it in.

Also high doses of omegas, keep salmon in around 2/3 times a week for more omegas, citrus bergamot, krill oil, TUDCA + NAC


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

What gym you train at mate? I have one near me with prime equipment and the back row prime machine is a game changer, feels amazing and ability to load at different ranges. Can't wait to get stuck in to it with my off season.

Any particular shows you're aiming for?


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Cronus said:


> What gym you train at mate? I have one near me with prime equipment and the back row prime machine is a game changer, feels amazing and ability to load at different ranges. Can't wait to get stuck in to it with my off season.
> 
> Any particular shows you're aiming for?


Snapfitness at the moment it's shit but I'm in a contract until the end of Feb and then I'll be moving. Tbh all the gyms around here are shit, I'd have to travel a fair bit to get to a decent one. 

Nothing in particular mate, probably PCA British in 2024. I've got a lot of size to put on though to be competitive.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

TMD said:


> .
> If you are on cycle make sure you are doing your cardio. And not just fannying around wasting your time at 120bpm, you need to be pushing yourself to get your heart rate up there in the 140s at least. 120bpm isnt going to do shit for your heart. And thats what we're doing cardio for in the gaining phases, to keep our heart healthy.


I was thinking how many pro athletes and sports people have heart attacks in their 50s?

Because you can bet almost every pro sports player is using PEDs, and some competition like cycling it’s a ton of PEDs. 

Sports probably don’t use 3gram bodybuilder doses, to keep body weight lower and pass drug tests, but I bet they use 1g with multiple PEDs used. 

My point being, their cardio is excellent, body weight not excessive - and there doesnt seem to be early deaths as far as I know. 

So perhaps moderate PED use plus excellent cardio = very low risk? 

I think it’d be useful if science focused on making new safe PEDs rather than refusing to believe people will always use them. 

IMO expecting people not to use science (PEDs) is like expecting people to stop using cars, because a car is faster than running - so it’s cheating 

That was a bit ranty lol


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> I was thinking how many pro athletes and sports people have heart attacks in their 50s?
> 
> Because you can bet almost every pro sports player is using PEDs, and some competition like cycling it’s a ton of PEDs.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate I agree, it's the pure size and amount of PEDs used. But I'm convinced most people could use a LOT less than they do and achieve the same results, I think most people especially pro bodybuilders will err on the side of caution and use more just for that assurance. 

It's like expecting people not to use any drug. Which imo is why they should all be decriminalized and monitored the right way.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Weighed in at 209lbs yesterday and 208.2 today after an off plan. Weight is still not budging after a slight increase in food and even after a fat steak, chips and 3 cookies I'm down in weight.
Slight increase in food again today I think, my body is clearly putting everything to good use and burning like a furnance. My cardio is also slightly more intense than it has been in the past.

Training day cals are now just shy if 4.5k and rest days are 4.1k

Legs was yesterday, hamstring focused.

Standing leg curl x3
Adductors x2
BB RDLs x2 (top set of 160kg x 8, which is a PB for me)
Hyperextensions x2 (top set of 50kg x 12)
Leg ext x2
DB walking lunge x2 to failure
calves and arm superset

Really noticing how weight is moving a lot easier now, I could probably whacked the weight up by a fair bit but I want to avoid doing that and causing any injuries. On cycle the muscles are going to progress in strength a lot faster than tendons will, so taking huge jumps in weight can actually be counterproductive. I'll always take a set to failure and if the top end of a rep range is met I will increase weight by a small amount week on week until I'm back down to the bottom end of a rep range.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

TMD said:


> Yeah mate I agree, it's the pure size and amount of PEDs used. But I'm convinced most people could use a LOT less than they do and achieve the same results, I think most people especially pro bodybuilders will err on the side of caution and use more just for that assurance.
> 
> It's like expecting people not to use any drug. Which imo is why they should all be decriminalized and monitored the right way.


😊 What do you think is key to minimal PEDs and excellent results?


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> 😊 What do you think is key to minimal PEDs and excellent results?


As in, to build muscle?

Hard training honestly, and being dialed in with your diet. A progressive approach to training and substance use is imo a better way to approach things. The general consensus for a long time has been to start your cycle at a set dose and that's it for the remainder of the cycle. But why not start at what you think is the minimal effective dose at that point in time, and titrate up from there. For example over a 20 week period you could have potentially 4 points to push up the dosages, each time when progress starts to slow.

Doing it this way means you have a shorter exposure to higher dosages.

But that also comes with having a close eye on how you look, how your training is moving along and being able to manage a diet on a daily basis.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TMD said:


> Weighed in at 209lbs yesterday and 208.2 today after an off plan. Weight is still not budging after a slight increase in food and even after a fat steak, chips and 3 cookies I'm down in weight.
> Slight increase in food again today I think, my body is clearly putting everything to good use and burning like a furnance. My cardio is also slightly more intense than it has been in the past.
> 
> Training day cals are now just shy if 4.5k and rest days are 4.1k
> ...


Looking great man. Next show this year?


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Looking great man. Next show this year?


Thank you mate. As much as I'd love to, the plan is to have the full year off, with two individual push up phases and then compete in 2024. I need a fair bit more size, especially my back.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

TMD said:


> As in, to build muscle?
> 
> Hard training honestly, and being dialed in with your diet. A progressive approach to training and substance use is imo a better way to approach things. The general consensus for a long time has been to start your cycle at a set dose and that's it for the remainder of the cycle. But why not start at what you think is the minimal effective dose at that point in time, and titrate up from there. For example over a 20 week period you could have potentially 4 points to push up the dosages, each time when progress starts to slow.
> 
> ...


Sounds great & I can definitely do that

I wonder if the 70s titration up AND taper down was to let mental health normalise - high doses can feel great and going straight to a low cruise can feel pretty crap until the brain adjusts.

In terms of minimal effective dose, would you take a small enough amount that rep increases week to week are almost like natural training - so training very hard and just getting an extra rep on a 10RM once a week?

In the past when I’ve ran 500mg or more of combined steroids strength gains are rapid that I made sure to keep some reps in reserve - to follow what I’d written down - to prevent injury from getting stronger too fast.

In other words on 500mg+ I trained probably 80% as hard as when I was natural.

When lean bulking - As well as titrations up at sticking points do you add an additional PED or stick to the original PEDs only?

Thanks mate!


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> I wonder if the 70s titration up AND taper down was to let mental health normalise - high doses can feel great and going straight to a low cruise can feel pretty crap until the brain adjusts.


There's not much need to do this as there will be a tapering effect from the half life of the esters anyway. Although I can't say I've ever tried tapering down, I've either come straight down into a cruise dose or stopped completely for a couple of weeks and then gone into my cruise dose. I didn't really notice any significant drop as per say, it was more a gradual effect, I would start to notice weights would feel a bit heavier around the 4-6 week mark. Also in terms of mental health I didn't notice any significant changes either, apart from feeling slightly more normal. Everyone is different though.



ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> In terms of minimal effective dose, would you take a small enough amount that rep increases week to week are almost like natural training - so training very hard and just getting an extra rep on a 10RM once a week?


Yeah basically, so for example I have started at 300test/300primo/150npp my strength increases have been very minor. Weights feel lighter and move easier, but its not enough for me to add a huge amount of weight each week. I always go to failure though.
Timing is everything, you want to be lifting your all time bests when you're at peak load, peak weight, and peak calories. 



ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> When lean bulking - As well as titrations up at sticking points do you add an additional PED or stick to the original PEDs only?


Original PEDS, but it's also dependent. I.e. You might want to run tren, I wouldn't introduce that until the last 8-12 weeks. 
I've been thinking about using DHB, so might use a low dose towards the end of my cycle. 

I like being reactive. I think this is the best way because things are always changing and if you're constantly sticking to a set plan it may not be the right thing at that time. You want to have tools to use when progress slows or stalls.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Chest, shoulders and tris yesterday.
20 mins cardio on the elliptical

Tested my bp this morning, 125/63, rhr at 65.
I tested this on sunday morning and my first reading was 147/73 or something, shocked that it had shot up but after sitting down for a couple of mins, adjusting the cuff and testing again it was back down to 132/73. The first reading is always going to be slightly higher, I've always been told to test 3 times. Disregard the first reading and log the 3rd. 

Fasting blood glucose was 5.0. Currently on 500mg metformin. Carbs are 600g on training days and 520 on rest days.

Back and bis today with a focus on the upper back. 

Do you lads directly train your traps? I dont actually have any direct trap exercises in on any of my sessionsm, I figure they are getting hit from a lot of rowing etc...


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

TMD said:


> There's not much need to do this as there will be a tapering effect from the half life of the esters anyway. Although I can't say I've ever tried tapering down, I've either come straight down into a cruise dose or stopped completely for a couple of weeks and then gone into my cruise dose. I didn't really notice any significant drop as per say, it was more a gradual effect, I would start to notice weights would feel a bit heavier around the 4-6 week mark. Also in terms of mental health I didn't notice any significant changes either, apart from feeling slightly more normal. Everyone is different though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks for such an in depth reply. I’m very excited to try this approach, especially being very accurate with each variable


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Brilliant thanks for such an in depth reply. I’m very excited to try this approach, especially being very accurate with each variable


No problem mate, let me know if you need help with anything


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

TMD said:


> Chest, shoulders and tris yesterday.
> 20 mins cardio on the elliptical
> 
> Tested my bp this morning, 125/63, rhr at 65.
> ...


That’s interesting you’re testing blood glucose - are you using that as a measure of overall metabolic health? Do you spike your blood sugar peri workout? 

I take Metformin year round now for the healthspan benefits, 500mg twice a day knocks 10% off my HbA1C.

I might get a 24 hour CGM from Freestyle Libre, to see what foods do what.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> That’s interesting you’re testing blood glucose - are you using that as a measure of overall metabolic health? Do you spike your blood sugar peri workout?
> 
> I take Metformin year round now for the healthspan benefits, 500mg twice a day knocks 10% off my HbA1C.
> 
> I might get a 24 hour CGM from Freestyle Libre, to see what foods do what.


Health and insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Good journal mate, going to drop a follow on this.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Quackerz said:


> Good journal mate, going to drop a follow on this.


Thank you mate, appreciate that


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Had a good back and bi's session yesterday.
Today I will be taking a well needed rest. Might do 20 mins cardio on the bike at home but it's pretty ****ed so it makes sitting on it very intolerable.

On rest days me and the missus have been doing a bit of yoga. Mobility has been massively neglected and I feel like it shows when I'm trying to hit certain poses. Need to be able to open up my shoulders and hips more.

I made a change to my first meal of the day. The original meal was 2 bagels, 150g egg whites and 3 eggs. I started to get overly bloated and felt a stretching sensation in my stomach for a couple of hours after. So I've added 50g oats with 100g of frozen blueberries + only 1 bagel and the eggs.

When you start to push food, the food sources you choose start to become more important. If you fail to digest your food well, you will not utilise the nutrients as well. So finding the sources that work for you takes some time with trial and error. My go to carbs are oats and rice. Generally anything else in large quantities will give me problems with bloat and taking longer to digest. I still use pasta and potatoes as I can tolerate them currently but these are viable to change.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Rest day consisted of yoga, and trimming my body hair finally. Let me tell you it takes some good mobility to get round these cheeks. Didn't bother with cardio because on my bike at home it would have just pissed me off. Until I get it fixed.

It's leg day today. Will get under the bar today as last quad session I did smith squats. See if I can get 10 reps with 180.


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

180kg for 10 on the BB squat. Reps were flying, 190kg next week.
Very happy with that. Usually my last leg exercise is split squats, but after BB squats and leg press I couldn't face it. So did leg extensions instead. Will probably keep it like that now, split squats end up just be very half arsed at the end of my session so it's much more productive to do leg ext and actually smash them out with some effort.

9PPS on leg press for 10.

Rest day today
Going into the gym today to do 20 mins cardio.
Pretty sure I have tonsilitis, they're swollen to ****, it's hard to swallow and my throat is sore. 
Then me and the missus have decided to get through the batmans this weekend, jealous because she's never seen them before.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

4 plates for 10 reps is bad a*s! How’d you find them for building a great mid section? I actually think most bodybuilders need much more developed obliques.

The Chris Nolan Batmans I presume? 😁 Bane was awesome


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> 4 plates for 10 reps is bad a*s! How’d you find them for building a great mid section? I actually think most bodybuilders need much more developed obliques.
> 
> The Chris Nolan Batmans I presume? 😁 Bane was awesome


_Supposedly _squats are supposed to thicken the waist. I.e if your trunk if bigger you'll be able to handle more weight on your back. Don't know how true that is, my waist has grow a bit I think. But there's no way to tell if that's from heavy squatting or forcing my body to get heavier 🤷‍♂️

But then you see the likes of Chris Bumstead with his 20 inch waist squatting 5 plates 😂

Of course of course, I think we've changed our mind though might be going to watch the new avatar


----------

